# Scheels is closed



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Just to let all you people know, I drove past Scheels the other day, off 13th ave, and they are closed until they open the new store on July 1st.

Spoiler92


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

what u think...they going to keep all the good stuff in a store that is closing and moving to a new location


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

Its foolish to basically shut down your business , piss off,your customers for 3 weeks because scheels wants to sell their JUNK. I can not understand that logic :******: :eyeroll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

My guess would be that they wanted to stay open to basically handle their customers questions.....a customer service approach. When most of the national chainstores go under they pretty much shut the doors and don't give a damn what happens to their "customers". Scheels is local, always has been local and will take care of customers concerns.

If they could get rid of a few items of questionable quality then more power to them. Better than throwing them away.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I get it.....Customer Service so their Customers with questions or problems could get answers.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I talked to a guy that bought out one of their junk bins. He offered the sales guy $100 dollars and got the whole sale bin. He figured he got $1000 worth of stuff. I know a lot of it is things that he may not use, but he did get some Raps and decent plastics. I guess he can always Ebay the crap he doesn't want.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Mallard Island said:


> Its foolish to basically shut down your business , piss off,your customers for 3 weeks because scheels wants to sell their JUNK. I can not understand that logic :ticked: :eyeroll:


Why? Walmart has been doing it for years. 8)


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

Where is the new store?


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Off 45th street south of 13th ave in Fargo


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

99% junk. I found a nice Beretta clay pigeon vest for $20, currently people have them listed for $89 on Ebay. The original sticker was $120!


----------

